# Spring photos in Kentucky



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like the game is on !!!!

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0304.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0310.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0305.jpg


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

nice pics mine are bringing in some pollen here to but not sure what they are getting it from.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, round here it is ceder and elm.


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice shots, it's fun to see what they look like in other areas. I'll have to grab some of the pollen mine are getting right now, it's completely different colors than what you have.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice photos! Around this area the bees are getting the pollen from the maples!


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

A'sPOPPY, is that pollen sycamore?

You're in a beautiful area. We were there last year for the caves, stayed in a cabin up at the top of the hill, and did some horseback riding. We also ran down to Dawson Springs to see my dad's birthplace. Kentucky is a great state.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

great pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

that third one just made my desktop background. good pics!


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Great images. Thanks for sharing.
I'm getting excited about picking up my nucs...


----------



## Eden Sinclair (May 28, 2010)

Nice piccies. That last one is fantastic!


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine are bringing in the same color of pollen here in Brandenburg, Ky. We have pictures posted on our FB page from this weekend. On travel so I can't post to here right now. : (


----------

